# Vietnamese: cải tiến and cải thiện



## divisortheory

Can someone explain the difference between these two words?  I was told by one person that *cải tiến* describes an improvement to something that is already good and makes it even better, and that *cải thiện *describes an improvement to something that is really bad and is just bringing up to normal level.

But it seems maybe there are other differences too.  For example, one person told me that *cải tiến* should only be used with physical objects like machines, or something with engines, but then I found some examples where this is not true. And I still don't know all the limitations or restrictions of *cải thiện*.Can anyone help explain?


----------



## newname

divisortheory said:


> ...  For example, one person told me that *cải tiến* should only be used with physical objects like machines, or something with engines ..



Cải tiến means 'to try to make something (which is always a physical object) better by adding more useful parts or removing parts that are not necessary for your purpose. For example, where I live the roads are anything but soil. When it rains, the roads become muddy. You can only ride your motorbike by wrapping the wheels with old cam chains. That's when you cải tiến by adding something.  Cải means change and tiến means moving forwards, which is considered a good thing. So cải tiến means changing for the better.   

Cải thiện is to make something better. And you don't add anything.  For example, Cải thiện quan hệ với Hoa Kỳ. Cải thiện điểm số ở trường.   

So, you can say,
Cải thiện sức khỏe. 
Cải tiến bàn tay bằng cách gắn thêm một cái camera siêu nhỏ.

P.S Nếu bạn 'cải' cái gì mà nó lại tệ hơn so với ban đầu thì người Việt nói đùa là 'cải lùi'


----------



## divisortheory

Here's another (partial) sentence that I found in a magazine:


Theo sự tính toán của chúng tôi, nếu chúng ta không có được sự *cải tiến* kỹ thuật nào về hiệu suất của hoạt động canh tác và sản xuất lương thực...


So here, it doesn't seem to be using *cải tiến* about a physical object, or am I just misunderstanding something? Also I found another example in a dictionary:


*cải tiến* quản lý xí nghiệp


Where it isn't used about a physical object. (One person told me that the second example doesn't sound like correct usage of *cải tiến*. Do you agree?)


Nhân tiện cám ơn bạn giảng về tự 'cải lùi'.  Tôi nghĩ Tiếng Anh không có tự tương đương với nó.  Thường thường phải dùng câu.  Có lẽ được nói là "regress", những mà tự nó rất là hiếm.


----------



## newname

Thank you for the quotations. 
I'd been thinking if Cải Tiến can take a non-physical object before I posted the comment. Yes, you can say 'cải tiến kỹ thuật/việc quản lý kỹ thuật' but definitely not 'cải thiện kỹ thuật/quản lý xí nghiệp'. You've got to remember this. 
Here's another exception: 
Cải thiện bữa ăn (which general means providing to the meal more meat or fish). But you never say, 'Cải tiến bữa ăn'  

The general rule of thumb is: cải tiến takes a physical object. And cải thiện takes an abstract object. 
 You must learn some exceptions as we do those of your English.  

Thân chào. 

 P.S Please note that sự quản lý kỹ thuật is translated into English: technical improvement. Kỹ thuật in this case is an adjective. However, you must say 'Tôi cải tiến (các) kỹ thuật and never say, 'Tôi cải thiện (các) kỹ thuật'.  

Now this can get more confusing. Let's consider this example:
Bộ đội cần cải thiện kỹ thuật bắn súng và bò trườn không thì ra trận sẽ chết hết.
Here cải thiện means to make something even better. It's the same as honing the skill.

The second example 'cải tiến quản lý xí nghiệp' is perfectly correct. Even the Party members cannot find a better verb to replace it. Ha ha ha!

THe exceptions or collocations can be many. Learn them.


----------



## divisortheory

I just thought of a new question.  Suppose you have a photograph and the quality is low and perhaps you want to use Photoshop or some other software to improve the quality of the image.  Can you use either of these words?  Or is it a different word entirely?


----------



## newname

If my photo is of low quality and I want to improve it, here are some expressions I normally use:
Hình hơi xấu (xấu quá), mình phải chỉnh (sửa) cho đẹp hơn.
Bạn biết dùng photoshop để chỉnh ảnh cho đẹp không?
Photoshop có thể cải thiện chất lượng hình ảnh. (I never say 'cải thiện bức ảnh/ảnh chụp'. 'Cải thiện chất lượng ảnh' is fine, though.)
Anh ấy có thể cải thiện chất lượng ảnh cho bạn.

Thân mến.

P.S
Personally, I would only use 'cải thiện chất lượng ảnh' in writing or in formal situations. In everyday conversations I would ONLY say 'làm cho ảnh đẹp hơn'.


----------



## divisortheory

Thanks.  If your answer to the question was "yes", i was going to say that maybe cải tiến could be expressed more accurately as english "enhance".  And if your answer was no, i was going to say that maybe it was closer to english "upgrade".

So Even if not in every single situation, i think the meaning seems pretty close to "upgrade" in spirit.


----------



## newname

divisortheory said:


> Thanks.  If your answer to the question was "yes", i was going to say that maybe cải tiến could be expressed more accurately as english "enhance".  And if your answer was no, i was going to say that maybe it was closer to english "upgrade".
> 
> So Even if not in every single situation, i think the meaning seems pretty close to "upgrade" in spirit.



I don't really understand the first paragraph, but you can't say which is close to which because of the exceptions in both the source and target languages. A multiple question for you (and me):
In English
Do you upgrade or enhance your relation with us? (I mean your and my governments)
In Vietnamese
Bạn cải tiến hay cải thiện quan hệ với chúng tôi?

Thân mến.


----------



## divisortheory

For government relations, the best word is actually just "improve".  But of those 2 enhance is better than upgrade

But yea, i agree the source and target will both have exceptions that differentiate them.


----------



## susan12

in my opinion, "cải tiến" means improving a particular object - something you can touch. "Cải tiến" has physical meaning. Otherwise, "cải thiện" means improving something virtual, for example "cải thiện khả năng viết" ( "improve writing skill" ). It depends on what you want to "improve", to choose whether use "cải tiến" or "cải thiện".


----------



## CenTer

divisortheory said:


> Can someone explain the difference between these two words?  I was told by one person that *cải tiến* describes an improvement to something that is already good and makes it even better, and that *cải thiện *describes an improvement to something that is really bad and is just bringing up to normal level.
> 
> But it seems maybe there are other differences too.  For example, one person told me that *cải tiến* should only be used with physical objects like machines, or something with engines, but then I found some examples where this is not true. And I still don't know all the limitations or restrictions of *cải thiện*.Can anyone help explain?



"Cải thiện" is almost like "update" in English and "Cải tiện" is "upgrade". Regard


----------



## heroMG

susan12 said:


> in my opinion, "cải tiến" means improving a particular object - something you can touch. "Cải tiến" has physical meaning. Otherwise, "cải thiện" means improving something virtual, for example "cải thiện khả năng viết" ( "improve writing skill" ). It depends on what you want to "improve", to choose whether use "cải tiến" or "cải thiện".



You're right susan !


----------



## skyman2610

cải tiến và cải thiện có nghĩa cũng gần tương tự nhau, nhưng cụ thể thì theo mình thế này:
từ cải tiến là phát triển một sự việc đang diẽn biến tốt và ngày một tôt hơn nữa, sự việc cũ không có điểm hạn chế nào cần khắc phục
đối với từ "cải thiện" tức là từ sự việc cũ ta sẽ khắc phục điểm yếu để làm cho nó trở nên tốt hơn


----------



## newname

skyman2610 said:


> cải tiến và cải thiện có nghĩa cũng gần tương tự nhau, nhưng cụ thể thì theo mình thế này:
> từ cải tiến là phát triển một sự việc đang diẽn biến tốt và ngày một tôt hơn nữa, sự việc cũ không có điểm hạn chế nào cần khắc phục
> đối với từ "cải thiện" tức là từ sự việc cũ ta sẽ khắc phục điểm yếu để làm cho nó trở nên tốt hơn



Bạn này chắc 'native language' phải thêm chữ 'Vietnamese' vào nữa mới đúng này. 
Thế bạn giải thích câu sau thế nào?
- Chúng ta phải cải thiện năng suất làm việc lên nữa mới được.
Chẳng ai lại dùng từ cải tiến trong trường hợp này phải không bạn.


----------



## skyman2610

newname said:


> Bạn này chắc 'native language' phải thêm chữ 'Vietnamese' vào nữa mới đúng này.
> Thế bạn giải thích câu sau thế nào?
> - Chúng ta phải cải thiện năng suất làm việc lên nữa mới được.
> Chẳng ai lại dùng từ cải tiến trong trường hợp này phải không bạn.



NEWNAME là người Việt Nam à, nếu không thì Tiếng Việt của bạn cũng khá đấy !
câu nói trên ý của nó là các bạn đang làm việc năng suất thấp, phương pháp làm việc để tạo ra năng suất đó không phù hợp nên phải cải thiện phương pháp làm việc để năng suất được cao hơn
Thanks!!!

P/S đúng đó bạn à, người ta không dùng từ cải tiến trong trường hợp đó đâu !


----------



## sanDrop

Divisortheory got it. Cải tiến is upgraded and cải thiện is enhanced.

Và mọi người nên khiêm tốn một chút đi. Không phải chỉ vì là người Việt thì nói tiếng Việt giỏi hết đâu. Có nhiều cái mình dùng đại theo trực giác, chứ chưa bao giờ suy ngẫm tới sự khác biệt, cho tới khi có người hỏi. Thành ra hãy dùng giọng văn khiêm tốn một chút và đừng có assume cái mình biết là đúng, cả khi nó là cái duy nhất mình biết.


----------



## nmq1210

vinhdlp said:


> cải tiến là theo kiểu làm cho nó mạnh lên, ví dụ như là cải tiến công nghệ, cải tiến kĩ năng.CÒn cải thiện là chỉnh sửa lại , ví dụ như bạn học điểm thấp thì bạn phải cải thiện kết quả học tập của mình.Mình là người việt nam, rất vui gặp mấy bạn



Chính sác.
mình cũng là người Việt Nam
rất vui được làm quen


----------

